# Non-electronic toys you had?



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Before i got my first computer (an Amstrad CPC6128 ) when i 8, i used to have loads of plastic toys.

Mostly toy-soldiers, tanks and the like, also a horde of playmobil and lego. 
Zoids were another favorite:



















What about you? What old toys did you play with?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Spinning tops, bouncy balls and yoyos.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I had this bad boy when I was kid










I also had transformers, legos, play doh, small car models, board games, batman figurines and probably other stuff that I forgot about.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I had hundreds of matchbox cars. Used to like making parking lots and traffic jams with them :lol


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Lots of Legos


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Lots of action figures

WWF
X-men
Ninja turtles
Power rangers

Oh 90s...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lego, animal figures, Barbies, Sky Dancers, Polly Pocket, teddies, Hungry Hippos... probably more, but... eh... yeah, those were great times.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I had a gigantic black fighter jet that made cool sounds and everything... I think I can still find it, maybe I'll take a picture :lol

It was so cool... I kinda wanna play with it right now!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

These were called Wheeled Warriors. They weren't my absolute favorite toys but most of the stuff I really liked was electronic.


















This next one was called Capsela. I know it's electronic but it was my favorite...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Its ok, what i really meant was non computer/console games. Anything material counts


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

*Figures.*

Lots of action figures, spider-man, x-men, batman, and other marvel and dc figures. Legos and old happy meal toys.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Most of my toys weren't digital, I grew up with stuff like Legos, Transformers toys, little dinosaur things, army men, hot wheels tracks, slinkeys, etc. Back then, I always did stuff outside with my friends like ride bikes, play basketball, ride in those tiny little jeeps, and stuff like that. I didn't even get my first game system or computer until I was like 11 or 12.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Wow PickleNose, I loved that show. We have found something in common. :b It had an awesomely animated intro, with very catchy music. Actually, all the kids cartoons had awesome music back then.

I always wanted to have the toy of Saw Boss though, so I'm jealous. The toys were long gone off the shelves by the time I saw that show, because I was only born the year before it was made.

@ Mersault. Zoids were awesome! Almost as cool as Dino-Riders, but not quite.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I grew up in the 60s and 70s so there wasn't even much in the way of video games etc. I did get a coleco combat video game when I was a teenager which I still have. 





some of the toys I had when I was a kid....












others..Tonka trucks, dragline, chemistry set, cap guns,trains,viewmaster 
hot wheels, matchbox etc.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is what I had from what I remember. Basically, everything is from the 80's with the exception of a couple things which were from the 90's. I hope a few of the less popular toys near the bottom will bring back some memories for the 80's crowd.

Star Wars
G.I. Joes
He-Man
Transformers and Go Bots
Thunder Cats
M.A.S.K.
Legos
Lincoln Logs
Hot Wheels and Matchbox Cars
Some cheap plastic toys(tanks, trucks, and army soldiers)
A cool metal bulldozer with a backhoe attachment
A remote controlled tank
Nerf toys
TMNT
Micro Machines
WWF Dolls
Tinker Toys
Lite Bright
Super Soaker
Play-Doh
Big Wheel
Mad Balls
Mad Libs
Battle Beasts
The Animal toy truck. A favorite toy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4cq9GN1X1Qc#!
M.U.S.C.L.E. action figures
Robo Force robots


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a few action man figurines, toy cars, hot wheels, toy guns. That kind of thing.










I also had a street sharks figurine, I think i had the hammerhead one.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Lego, trains, action figures, dolls, doll house, board games, sports stuff, rollerblades, collectable games, stuffed animals, matchbox cars, science kits, water pistols, army men, swing set, go-cart...  Good times.

and Meccano! These are awesome. Does anyone remember a similar toy that was like a cross between meccano and transformers where you could build action figures. They came in silver cylinder tubes.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I played with a lot of Tonka toys. I had a bulldozer, dump truck, road grader, and an end loader. I also had one of these:





And a Tonka Mountain Master









^ It had three speeds you could control with the shifter on the back.

Stomper trucks were another one of my favorites:





I also played with Hot Wheels cars, electric slot cars, Tinker Toys, Lincoln Logs, and an Erector Set. This was another one I really liked:









^ It had a manual with 160 different projects you could build by connecting jumper wires between the springs in different ways. I spent hours playing with that thing.

I grew up on a farm so I also played a lot with toy tractors and farm machinery too.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My favorite toys were my dinosaurs, Hot Wheels/Matchbox cars with race tracks, Beanie Babies, and this foam building system where you could stick these foam tubes together and build houses and cars and stuff. It was the coolest thing ever.










And I used to drive the toy cars on this awesome rug.










Barbies were fun. I only had 2, but my childhood best friend had hundreds of them so I would always go over and play with them there. I also had Playmobil toys and a wedding party set, and I would crash the wedding party with the dinosaurs. :lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> I also played with Hot Wheels cars, electric slot cars, Tinker Toys, Lincoln Logs, and an Erector Set. This was another one I really liked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had one of those too. Or something like it. I loved that thing! Did you get it at Radio Shack?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I had a gigantic black fighter jet that made cool sounds and everything... I think I can still find it, maybe I'll take a picture :lol
> 
> It was so cool... I kinda wanna play with it right now!


I had an expensive model stealth fighter I broke. Lots and lots of legos, pokemon cards, rescue heroes, army guys I killed with lighter fluid and a match. Star wars toys, most of the time though I would play on my gameboy and gamecube though, those were the days, far superior systems than the wii and ds. Star Fox was the man.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh my gosh, I remember zoids!! My brother and I used to build them together  Also legos, dolls, dinosaurs, and those little doll playsets..haha


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> And I used to drive the toy cars on this awesome rug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have that rug!

-----
I pretty much played with hot wheels and trains.

This was my favorite hot wheel for some reason







.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I used to have that rug!
> 
> -----
> I pretty much played with hot wheels and trains.
> ...


Is that a toilet with a plunger for the steering wheel? That's awesome :haha

My favorite was the Red Baron.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Code Zero were good as well:


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I was totally obsessed with trains. My parents bought not my this:










I could not have been happier. I collected them all over the years, had a huge collection.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Pretty much all my childhood toys were non-electric. I played with power rangers and other action figures. I had quite the collection...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

PickleNose said:


> I had one of those too. Or something like it. I loved that thing! Did you get it at Radio Shack?


I got it for Christmas when I was about nine or ten years old but I'm pretty sure my parents found it at Radio Shack.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

bablades!!! 
power rangers
barbies 
legos up the ying yang
harry potter books
pokemon cards 
yugioh cards like crazy
basketball
soccer ball
biked a lot
a pile of leaves (my fav in the fall)
pool
cars 
a capsules with faces on them and they had a weight in them so they race each other.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> I got it for Christmas when I was about nine or ten years old but I'm pretty sure my parents found it at Radio Shack.


 I'm pretty sure they had several versions of those at Radio Shack but the one in the picture looks very close (if not exactly like) the one I remember having. Pretty sure I got mine for Christmas too. I think it was probably 1985 or 86.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

PickleNose said:


> I'm pretty sure they had several versions of those at Radio Shack but the one in the picture looks very close (if not exactly like) the one I remember having. Pretty sure I got mine for Christmas too. I think it was probably 1985 or 86.


Yep that would be right around the time I got mine too. I think they did have different versions of it as well.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I miss my Tonka truck.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

GI Joes, Transformers, Go-Bots, M.U.S.C.L.E. and cheap store brand action figures.


Famous said:


> cant actually remember,


Always thought you were a dude.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


:rofl


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lincoln logs, legos, beanie babies (i used to have a giant collection of cat ones with stringy tails that I would tie together to make the ultimate chain of felines), awesome pokemon toys including pokeballs that actually opened when you threw them on the ground, toy cars (like the small ones), loads of bouncy balls, misc junk, etc.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I had soldier force action figures and toy guns and cuffs like cops : )


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lego
Pokemon cards
barbie dolls
lots of stuffed animals 
beanie babies
beanie boppers
other dolls
yoyo's
bouncy balls
sky dancers
Sylvanian family toys
some play mobil toys.
space hopper
polly pockets - back when they were really tiny, they're bigger and different now :/
my little ponies

I had this one among others:










^ really liked that one.

and one like this with a jewel which was one of my favourites:










I also played with a lot of stuff at my mums work because she works at a special needs school and I'd hang out there with my brother and some other workers children a lot, and there were always lots of toys and stuff ^_^

more pics of toys I had:










I loved the miniature food stuff, so cute.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Legos. My first artistic medium.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Various dinosaur plastic toys, I was obsessed with dinosaurs as a kid, I loved going to museums to see the bones, watched land before time and dinosaur documentaries and read books on them, it was insane. evenetually the interest died down and all my toys were donated, all I have left is a figure of my favorite dinosaur of them all. T-rex himself.

I also had of course doll houses and these little dogs called snubbies. Neopets toys and some dolls to. My sister was a fan of those Bratzs dolls. Then there was my insane huge collection of beanie babies and linkin logs.

God I miss my childhood.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I got this as a birthday present from my parents when I was 9. It was already an antique then (I still have it - and in better condition than this one):










My dad also got me a big box of extra tracks and I used to lay railway tracks all over the house. This thing is wind-up and it goes a lot faster than boring electric trains. :boogie

And I got this for my 10th birthday (I still have that too):










Sadly I no longer have the box... ("Watch the dismay of your friends..." :haha)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a cute wooden train, and a lot of building blocks. And a very intricate marble track. And lego, of course... Oh, and a huge box of plastic African animals complete with a miniature savanna landscape. But above all I had (and still have, I must admit...) a spectacular collection of stuffed animals. My brother and I used to play with them for hours, thinking of long and complicated adventures. We even invented a whole city in which all of them had a certain occupation. My favourite teddy bear was an architect, for instance. Ah, the memories...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fleshlight. Still play with it once in a while.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I had so many toys. Pretty spoiled for a poor kid. My dad felt bad leaving us so he showered me with toys whenever he came to visit for christmas and my birthday.

I still have my hoarde of beanie babies. Some in pretty new condition, a lot of rare classics, some chewed and ratted up with saliva stains beyond belief. I used to pretend with my beanie babies all the time when I was little, even through middle school and part of the high school. I'd make up complex stories. My favorites were a beagle with droopy eyes (contemplative, reasonable, but somewhat neurotic and worrisome like myself), his husky best friend (kind of like the "sidekick" humorous role), a light brown cat (tough, tomboyish, straightforward, temperamental and sometimes confrontational) and her posse of other cats who I tied together at the tail. 

I had bucket fulls of legos. Legos were my favorite, next to Lincoln Logs (though I found those to be much more limited due to their size, shapes, colors, and amount per bucket) and a game called Heroscape (which I never learned how to play....I just used the pieces and figurines to build complex landscapes. I'd just leave the construction out for days at a time, occasionally adding on a piece or two as inspiration hit me, sometimes just laying there, staring at my landscape, imagining scenarios and epic stories taking place). I could never get enough of Legos. My mum finally sold them at the end of high school, along with basically everything else I cherished, including all my VHS tapes, claiming they were "outdated" and "childish." I cried for days. I managed to keep a handful of my favorite Lego pieces hidden in my drawer, though. But still....definitely not the same. Whenever I volunteer at daycare, I always secretly cherish "playing with the kids" who are playing with Legos. :yes

I had a lot of figurines and TV show/movie related sets too. Not much to say about that. I played make believe with them just as I did with my stuffed animals. Sometimes I'd just sit there and organize them. 

I also had one of those Lego Robotics kits. That was ****ing badass. In 3rd grade, we had a project in which we had to build and program a mobile, 4 wheeled robot out of Legos. I enjoyed the project so much, telling my mum about it everyday, that she eventually bought me my own kit. Pretty rad. I didn't get to use it as much as I wanted to though, since my mum barely let me use her computer. 

I also had a lot of prankster and spy stuff. A couple boxfuls of spy stuff, actually; pretty much all of it was from my sister. I was a pretty creative, imaginative kid. With the many other odds and ends I had around my room, I pretended to be a detective, espionage, cop, so on. 

I also had tons of matchbox cars and dinosaurs. I played with the dinosaurs much more often. I had tons of books about dinosaurs, to which I incorporated that specialized knowledge into my pretend play.

Oh, and one time my mum tried to hand me down my sister's Barbies. Let's just say I cut off Ariel's head and chewed off another's arm.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I used to have this toy, Danger Dog, or Sleuth McHound or some ****. A dog with a red trench coat and fedora on. Bad Scruff McGruff ripoff. Man we used to go on some crazy crime solving adventures together.

Scruff McGruff,
Chicago Illinois,
60652

And yes, lots and lots of Lego.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Lincoln logs, legos, pogs, gameboards, tinker toys, dress up clothes, stuffed animals, toy cars and trains, these weird magnet climbing action figures, pretty pretty princess, skip it. Of course the best landscape was the outdoors and even then I rarely played with 'toys', I played on trees and in bushes and on sidewalks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I had over $10,000 of lego I had collected throughout my childhood.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I had numerous toys when I was a kid, my most favorite being the Transformers' action figures.


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

kast said:


> Lego, trains, action figures, dolls, doll house, board games, sports stuff, rollerblades, collectable games, stuffed animals, matchbox cars, science kits, water pistols, army men, swing set, go-cart...  Good times.
> 
> and Meccano! These are awesome. Does anyone remember a similar toy that was like a cross between meccano and transformers where you could build action figures. They came in silver cylinder tubes.


I just LOVE meccano. Used to build them when I was younger. I would now if I had a box. 

Anyways, Legos and Bionicles. All the way.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

My hands.

Wait what...


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I had Legos. Stopped playing with them shortly after I turned 24.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll still build an interesting Lego set, I'll admit.

I had these toys called Construx when I was a kid, snap together construction sets. I was always building stuff.

Not mine, but just so you get the idea:


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Had many such toys I think. Lego, Bouncy Balls, Juggling Sacks, a Trampoline, Top Trumps Cards, Etch-a-Sketch etc.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I was all about the Ghostbusters. I had the firehouse bunker, the caddy he**** thing, a Pete Venkman and Egon Spengler figure. They were probably my most favorite characters I don't recall having the rest. Then there were a couple monsters that come with this goo that oozes out their nose.. 

There was the 'Food Fighters' figures. They were mutated food items outfitted in military uniform and weapons. IIRC, I had the 'Burgerdier General', 'Major Munch', 'Private Pizza', 'Taco Terror', 'Mean Weiner'.. And that egg crate assault vehicle thing that shot out what I recall to be plastic tomato slices..

Teenage mutant ninja turtles were definitely apart of the scene. If I recall I only had maybe three of the turtle figures. 

Later on would come lego tecnhik (which was just coming out at the time and had little offerings.. I recall I had the dirt bike), erector sets, model airplanes/cars. 

I would even play Barbie and my little pony with my sister. I guess I wasn't too discriminatory. 
On my sisters tenth birthday, while the party was carrying on I went upstairs. Even back then I did not like crowds much. It wasn't uncommon for me to leave after a while when things got too intense for me. 
I get to our bedroom, she had her present sitting there in a box and sealed. Not gift wrapped, mom and dad just left it in the room to unveil later. I noticed some assembley would be required. I decided how nice it would be of me to put this carousel thing (I don't exactly recall what it was) together so she wouldn't have to.
Upon assembley, I get caught up in playing with it when the door opens to everyone's dismay is little brother playing with the birthday girls new toy!. Suffice to say my sister wasn't very impressed..


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

You weren't **** without a pair of these badboys


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

My favorite were these things. I saw one a month or two ago on the ground and couldn't resist throwing it around.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

This was a very cool tabletop game. It was about breaking a code


----------



## lyle42000 (Sep 19, 2017)

Though the thread started as Non-electronic toys you had but I must say that I went on to play with Robot dogs. Among all the other toys I had, this best Robot dogs stood above all. And in my opinion, it is actually a great toy for kids. majority of us (especially the kids) love to own a live pet at home.

I'd really appreciate if you could kindly please share your views. :smile2:


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

had some of these growing up, op


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont think I had many toys but I musta had an easy bake oven once because I remember trying to cook things you shouldnt in it. Then I think I left the thing you push the pans in/out with it in the hole and it melted.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

greentea33 said:


> I dont think I had many toys but I musta had an easy bake oven once because I remember trying to cook things you shouldnt in it. Then I think I left the thing you push the pans in/out with it in the hole and it melted.


 I never understood why those were considered to be girly toys. I thought they were fun.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cool thread idea. My favorites were Star Wars action figures, dinosaurs, and Hot Wheels cars.


----------



## Flint (Sep 16, 2012)

I had a tons of action figures and transformers. 

My action figures ranged from wrestlers, to Power Rangers, to batman/batman villains, other super heroes, and miscellaneous characters and such. Loved fighting with them and making up WWE like storylines but with superheroes and villain story's too. 

I had a giant bucket of hot wheels. In fact I still have that bucket. Oddly I get the urge the odd time to go play with them again. 

I had Beyblades for a bit too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

We never had many toys while growing up. But my dad gave me and my brother each a BB gun and a hunting knife. And also some new bikes to ride on the farm.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lite brite


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Lego's <3


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

_LEGO

_


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

My fingers


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sticks and mud. I didn't get many toys growing up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Damn....I assumed this was a 18+ thread.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

They were my sister's, but I loved them and played with them more than she did. She had the gazebo too.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

-Barbie {Black}
-Bratz {Black}
-Polly Pocket 
No baby dolls. My sister and I never played with them. I personally hated them. 
{No disrespect to babies}
I don't want no baby doll>: (
-Playdoh
-Lego
-Books
-Stuffed animals/beanie animals
-board games


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

a dildo...88 responses, did someone already use that answer


----------

